# Why isn't xorg on the FTP server for powerpc?



## abtekk (Jul 29, 2012)

I can't find the xorg or kde packages in the 9-stable/all directory on the FTP server. Are they held elsewhere?

EDIT: They aren't in 9-stable/x11 or /kde.


----------

